# New Rzr, need clutch info



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

My sister recently bought a 09 Rzr S. If you notice the motor is out, we're already putting new rings in it. We're going to snorkel it as we put it back together. I would also like to upgrade the clutches, since we also just put a 3" catvos and some 29.5's on it. I've talked to epi, and trying to get in touch with qsc but it seems like everyone is saying that you need to buy a whole clutch kit. They say you don't want to change just one spring, the 2 springs work together too much. I don't want to add any stall to it, just some more belt grip. Has anyone tried just changing the secondary on a polaris?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I got the same thing from EPI. The polaris' are different than kawi's. Apparently you need to change everything up so that it works together, you dont neccisarily have to buy a "kit" you can buy the 2 springs, and some weights separate and save some money. At least, thats what the guys on the scrambler forum suggested I do for it.


----------

